# Anyone Seen One Of These Before?



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Good evening gentlemen,

I have just been watching this item finish on Ebay (Item No; 280614767129). I've never seen one before, although I know that Glycine make a Combat model. The sellers feedback looks good for this year. A few negatives dotted around from a while ago though. The watch looks good, but the photos aren't really that great, no close ups etc, so I didn't bid, as also, I did notice he sold a similar watch around 16 Nov 10 for Â£20.

Anyone seen or heard of one of these before? I look forward to your views.

PS. I'm new to the forum, so don't yet know how to upload the photos. Maybe someone else would do the honours?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks like the generic diver style of watch made during the late 60's and early 70's. Some of them were pin pallet and others 17 jewel. I don;t think it has anything to do with Glycine.

Later,

William


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance William. Glad I didn't bid on it now.


----------

